

Chirp app sends smartphone data via 'digital birdsong' - damian2000
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18927928

======
damian2000
Its passing data consisting of something like a shortened URL at the effective
maximum rate of 140 chars in 2 seconds = 70 bytes per second.

Being able to actually hear the extact point when data is transmitted is
something that existing systems like bluetooth, wifi etc. don't have, and
could be an advantage.

